# kiwi grip non-skid



## deckhanddave (Oct 22, 2006)

I've been looking at non-skid and Kiwi Grip caught my eye as not having any sort of aggregate in it. I love the idea of a rubberized paint but have not be able to find anyone that has actually used the stuff. Anyone out there? Here's a link by the way. Anti-skid Boat Decks from Pachena LLC - KiwiGrip anti-slip deck coating


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd go with durabak instead, which has a proven track record, at least here in the US.


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Non-skid*

I've never seen the Durabak or Kiwi grip on a boat, but their web pages make them both look like products I should be considering. I'm planning on re-doing my non-skid over the winter as well. Does anyone have any experience with either of these products or even seen this stuff used on a sailboat. I'd love to know how the non-skid works in wet and dry conditions, as well as how it looks and ages?

What would you recommend if you were re-doing your non-skid? I've pretty much ruled out using the adhesive tiles like Treadmaster due to cost and the amount of work required install them properly.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

i went to the Durabak web site and the stuff looks good. do you use a textured or a smooth though?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have some samples of the durabak on thin metal, they sent me. It looks good. It is really the same stuff as the bed liner on a pickup truck. Just the roller gives it a different look. If you had leaks, this stuff would fix it for good.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've seen the Durabak on a couple of friend's boats, one is about 20 years old, the other is a early 1970's CD. It seems to work pretty well and is pretty easy to apply. I helped put it on the CD 25.


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

*using kiwigrip now*

I just started applying kiwigrip here in Seattle yesterday. My non skid areas were in bad condition with very, very heavy wear that was going through the original diamond pattern. The US dealer for the product was very helpful and I saw the product on his 43' Oyster locally which has traveled 14,000 miles with Kiwigrip on it. Anyway, I chose to put white over the original blue imbedded color and may need to put a second coat on some parts that I rolled too thin, but that's not such a big deal. So far I'm happy with the results particularly given the ease of application and the cost. It's making an old boat look far better (and safer). In hindsight, I should have used the white/grey mix that wouldn't have shown much shadow from the blue underneath and gotten away with one easy coat. It's easy to work with and looks remarkably like stuff that I've seen on brand new catalinas after its applied. I was concerned that Durabak would look too much like the trunk liner product that it really is. I'll post some before and after pictures by the weekend.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

nightowle said:


> I'll post some before and after pictures by the weekend.


Please do. I for one would like to see how it turned out.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nightowle-

I would add a bit of tint to the white, unless it is a slight off-white already, since it will hide dirt a bit better but also produce much less glare.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

How about the smooth vs. textured question a very astute, goodlooking individual above asked?


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

it's probably too thick to add tint yourself; it has the consistency of pudding. But the mfg will custom tint if you want or mix two colors like the gray and white that comes up with softer gray color. I think I should have done that. Oh well....we'll see how clean it stays. I like the fact that you can walk over it (bare foot) within hours and cures in a couple days. so performing an in water project like I am makes it easier.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Please post some pictures, when you can. I would love to see how it turned out.


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

i should be able to post them after the weekend when I've finished applying it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Be sure you do. Please. I hadn't heard of this product and was considering another one, but kiwi grip is about half the price.


----------



## deckhanddave (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd love to see pics of the deck on the oyster too. Did the dealer give you any tech info (friction coefficients and such)?


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

I did my non-skid this weekend using interlux interdeck paint. Great stuff, it was very easy to apply and covered in one coat. The hardest and most time consumming part of the job was applying the tape. I didn't like the colors it came in so I mixed 4qts white and 2qts gray together and ended up with a nice shade of light gray. I highly recommend this paint


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

i just used the Interdeck on the new bridge deck I built back in May. It is pretty easy to use, and provides a mild non-skid, that is pretty grippy, even when wet, but not too hard on the skin or clothes. That was important, as the bridge deck is also used as a seating are in my cockpit. 

I still think that durabak would last longer, but wasn't able to get my hands on durabak in a small enough quantity. The interdeck I used was left over from a friend's boat refitting.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am still looking to see some pictures of this kiwi product.


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*I have seen the Kiwi deck paint*

Used in our marina. Real easy to use, The person that tried it said taping the areas took the longest. It looks great and feels good also. The big question is how will hold up. I wont be able to answer that until November when the guy comes back to the marina. 
I have also seen the Interdeck. It's not near as good looking as the Kiwi product.
The Durabeck stuff looked like it had promise but, it really holds dirt and the chunks of rubber are rather large and you wouldn't want to fall on it. It hurts my bare feet to walk on.

If I don't forget I will try to get some photos of all three products posted tonight.

Fair Winds
Cap'n Dave


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Capn Dave.


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*Here are the pic's of the various nonskid coatings*

I posted this on the orginal thread PArt 2 is there also,

Well I didn't forget the pic's and now I am going to try to post them here. I have been cruising and this is my first attempt on this site. I might need someone's help.

This is the Duraback coating. This was applied 3 months ago and is white (there is nothing wrong with my camera) Like I said it attracts dirt. The boat has been in the yard for a refit.









This is another shot of the Durabak. The edges are coming up. I don't know if it was applied correctly or not. I do know the owner used the special primer. This product is great at hiding imperfections.









This is Awl grip with sand. The owner said it was allot of work, as the surface has to be prepped to hide imperfections and requires 2 coats. I also have heard the paint will wear and then you have the sand showing.










This is a shot of the Kiwi stuff. Owner was very happy with ease of application and the results. It is also good at hiding imperfections.










Here is another shot of the Kiwi grip









It kinda looks like rolled gel coat and has a nice feel. How long it will hold up is another question. I contacted them and I was told about 3 years in heavy traffic areas.

The last pic will be of the Interdeck. seems it wont come through on this post. look for part 2

Fair Winds

Cap'n Dave


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the pics. I will now be trying the Kiwi Grip on the Harpy.


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*PART 2 pic's of the various nonskid coatings*

Here is the interdeck. It dosen't cover blemishes in the deck well. It has a good feel, seems to good underfoot. I haven't tried it while wet.









I hope this helps. So far I am impressed with the Kiwi Grip product.

The ease of applying was most impressive, followed by the look and feel of the product. Durability is still the question.

Fair Winds

Cap'n dave


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks very much capn dave. I been looking forward to your pictures and report.

Paul


----------



## mattstamour (Feb 9, 2009)

*Kiwi Grip update?*

I'm considering the Kiwi Grip product for my '76 Catalina. Are there opinions of durability now that this thread is 2 years old?


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

*Kiwi Grip*

I used Kiwi on my core-rot-repaired Alberg 35 last spring, sailed all summer and fall, giving the stuff a pretty good workout. The first thing I can say about it is that you are NOT going to slip around with this under foot. Being a single-hander, that was my #1 criteria. It is certainly not as pretty as a finely tailored job using Awlgrip and shaken-on aggregate but if staying on deck is important to you, it is infinitely better than any textured resin surface I have ever seen. Painting it on is very easy and quick, requiring just brush and roller. It IS tough on the knees if you need to crawl along on it but I applied it with a double roll which really gives it a rough surface. As far as durability goes, it seems to be tough as nails, taking any number of anchor abrasions. We'll see how it holds up over a number of seasons. Have done some patching and the Kiwi blends in quite well (white). I will likely knock down the roughness a bit and give it another slightly less rough coat this spring. It seems to overcoat well although I don't know how it overcoats after a year of service. If you are applying it, make sure you remove masking tape while it is sticky. The tape will pull up the edge if you let it dry completely. It is also a pain to get off woodwork should you splatter it around. So wipe off any splatter before dry.


----------

